# poacure distributors



## situman (Nov 3, 2020)

Looks like Poa Cure offers their stuff through distributors now. Anybody got any luck in getting some?


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

No chance at getting any trust me. It's zero.

I have someone at a distributor ready to sell me some I just need an inside man at a golf course who can accept the shipment...


----------



## situman (Nov 3, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> No chance at getting any trust me. It's zero.
> 
> I have someone at a distributor ready to sell me some I just need an inside man at a golf course who can accept the shipment...


Cant you just meet him at a street corner somewhere? lol.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

situman said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> > No chance at getting any trust me. It's zero.
> ...


Nope lol. The MFR is auditing distributor logs. If the order is in a courses name and shipped to the course then we are good.

So the question is: who works at a golf course on TLF?


----------



## situman (Nov 3, 2020)

Has the MFR ever heard of accidental losses? Like a bottle or 5 fell to the ground and spilled and it is written off as a loss because its unsellable.

Maybe we can contact Allyn Hayne or Ryan Knorr. They seem to have connections. Or John Perry?


----------



## situman (Nov 3, 2020)

In all honesty, this is a great step. It means the product works and it is being used on a wider scale and in a frequent manner.


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

Yikes. $280 16oz or $5,600 a case.


----------



## YardWork314 (May 1, 2021)

I would love to get a 16oz bottle. I have looked and looked, but no luck.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

It's definitely expensive but think about how many people spend money on full blown renos due to poa a&t. A bottle of this is probably cheaper.

@situman - lol, I wish a case would just fall off a truck if you know what I mean. They are planning on bringing it to the homeowner market within 3-4 years.


----------



## NELawn (May 7, 2019)

If poacure controls triv and poa-a it s worth every penny.


----------



## Majahops (Sep 26, 2021)

What is/are the active ingredient, is the question.


----------



## nikmasteed (Apr 30, 2020)

Majahops said:


> What is/are the active ingredient, is the question.


According to the label, 25% methiozolin


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

thebmrust said:


> Yikes. $280 16oz or $5,600 a case.


It is expensive but think about the amount of money,time,seed,effort, back breaking work that we all spend either on Reno's or kill this stuff off every year? I'd pay $280 a bottle all day if it meant no Poa or a massive control of it

It's just grass obviously, there are far more important things in life but we all love this, at least sometimes. When you strive to really kick it up a notch and then your plagued with Poa t or a, it's draining mentally. It's worth every penny, velocity is much more if you can get your hands on it and it's still shown not to control triv.


----------



## nikmasteed (Apr 30, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> It's definitely expensive but think about how many people spend money on full blown renos due to poa a&t. A bottle of this is probably cheaper.
> 
> @situman - lol, I wish a case would just fall off a truck if you know what I mean. They are planning on bringing it to the homeowner market within 3-4 years.


I would gladly pay $560 for two bottles in a heart beat to fight off my triv. Totally agree

Have they really said 3-4 years until they bring it to homeowners? I can wait that long


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

@nikmasteed


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

I had an interesting back and forth with Kyung about his lawn, gave him some pointers, and mentioned the collective influence we have on TLF. They fully comprehend there is demand for their product...just playing by the book right now.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

I can't even imagine how much more enjoyable Spring will be if this happens and lawn care overall, if or when this will be available to the general public.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think you guys are not approaching this the right way. Instead of talking to the distributor, go talk to your local super. Show up in person and ask for him to buy it with a fee ($50) for his troubles. I'm sure one will bite.

But once successful, don't get here or in Facebook or Reddit and post about it. That might make it harder to get.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

I paid $300 Saturday night for a steak dinner in NYC I'm definitely springing for this I don't care what my wife says &#128514;


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

^ that's the right way. I've had no luck finding a super around me who would even let his associates grind my reel let alone respond back to my e-mails.

Someone from TLF will get their hands on some just like @g-man said please don't broadcast it...


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Loose lips, sink ships…


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

JerseyGreens said:


> ^ that's the right way. I've had no luck finding a super around me who would even let his associates grind my reel let alone respond back to my e-mails.
> 
> Someone from TLF will get their hands on some just like @g-man said please don't broadcast it...


Supers are busy. They are not likely going to respond to an email from a random stranger. Go to the course on a Wednesday early tee time. Play a round. Discuss how great the greens are. Show images of your house lawn. Then describe the poa a infestation you have and that you are willing to pay him for PoaCure.


----------



## situman (Nov 3, 2020)

There are plenty of golf courses in Long Island. I'm not allowed in there or rich enough to join. But I'll def keep that advice in mind.

It saves a lot of money and headache in the long run. I bet it will control more than poa once it gets into the hands of homeowners.


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

I was only looking at sticker shock. I also agree the $300-500 price is well worth is as applied to time, energy and cost of other products.


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

I just read a research summary. The South Korean company who brought Methiozolin to the world did it's initial research in rice. It's has been a LONG time in development and testing.

Would be interesting to know if this is one of those accidental discoveries or purposeful. Kind of like a radar = microwave or coal tar research = sweet n low.

Hopefully we will see it a little less expensive in a few years. There is a market for it. Hopefully it's actually safe. I guess our grandkids will find out. &#128556;


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

If anyone actually tries going to a super and is able to get some it would probably be well worth it to get them to order you a case and re distribute it here on the forum. You could probably stand to make a few bucks. I know I'd take a bottle and I think several other members would as well.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> If anyone actually tries going to a super and is able to get some it would probably be well worth it to get them to order you a case and re distribute it here on the forum. You could probably stand to make a few bucks. I know I'd take a bottle and I think several other members would as well.


+1 for sure!


----------



## Alowan (May 25, 2021)

If someone gets some I am 99% sure you wont see it here..


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

I know Poa Constrictor already took the best name out there for a product like this, but… PoaCure? Surely they could've been a little more creative.

PoaWay?
Noa-Poa?

I guess they have another 4 years to think about it…


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

JerseyGreens said:


> I had an interesting back and forth with Kyung about his lawn, gave him some pointers, and mentioned the collective influence we have on TLF. They fully comprehend there is demand for their product...just playing by the book right now.


Have you had any recent contact with Kyung regarding POACure?


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

This stuff also cures asthma, bad backs and cancer. If only you can get your hands on it. That's the hard part.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

As usual, i would guess that the registration progression will probably be something like:

Golf (where we are now) --> sports turf -> commercial lawns -> home lawns.

It's not clear where sod farms and grass seed production fields might fit in. Also not clear is how long it would be restricted to licensed pros for use in residential. Also, some states may elect to never register it, while others may keep it as restricted use indefinitely (like how Ethofumesate is restricted use in my state)...meaning you can't even buy it, let alone apply it unless you have a legit spray business, took the certification, keep records, and get audited regularly.

I personally think we are probably looking at at least 5 more years, if not more, by how other registrations have gone. Even then, it could be registered for spot treatment only. In the meantime, we better not totally lose glyphosate for residential use.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I did some looking into if it is at all possible to buy poacure and have it shipped without going through a golf course. I stumbled upon the fact that Australian seems to have unrestricted access to poacure. There are a couple companies that sell to regular home owners that have poacure available. Unfortunately the price per bottle is $1375 AUS. If anyone has any Australian friends and is willing to dish out $850 USD for a bottle you might be in business.


----------

